# ISO opinions on cooking bags



## Mylegsbig (Nov 19, 2007)

discuss....


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 19, 2007)

I've never used one, so I have nothing to say


----------



## Katie H (Nov 19, 2007)

Rarely use them and then on a very small scale.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 19, 2007)

I've never used one.  I have a tough time picturing food cooking in a plastic bag in the oven.


----------



## Mylegsbig (Nov 19, 2007)

lol, thats what i was thinking..but i felt like a snob

my mom was talking about how yummy MMM good! tasty! her roast was which she puts in a plastic bag in the oven.

Hmmm.......


----------



## pacanis (Nov 19, 2007)

I ate a wild turkey that was cooked in one and it was good.
While "mom" was a good cook, anything she ever did in the plastic bag came out soggy and falling apart.  It was a novelty back then.  Called Roast and Boast I think. She played around with them for a while and fortunately gave up on them.


----------



## pdswife (Nov 19, 2007)

I use them once in awhile for a roast and have always had good luck and a tastey meal.

I love the way they let the veggies steam and how soft the meat turns out.


----------



## mikki (Nov 19, 2007)

My mom used one for last years Turkey, came out moist and delicious.  I used one on chicken breasts and my husband (who doesnt like chicken) loved them.  Im cooking 2 Thanksgiving dinners using a bag for one and just roasting the other, I'll post which one we liked better.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Nov 19, 2007)

I have to admit I've used them many times and they worked great. Essentially, anytime you need to bake or roast something tightly covered or you want to eliminate mess, a bag will work well. I opt for them when I'm cooking at someone else's house too because there is very little mess and it keeps the inside of the oven clean. I used to use them for my turkey at Thanksgiving but I discovered it's pretty hard to mess up a turkey and the ones I made without the bag had a nicer skin, I think. But the bagged ones were very yummy, too. I often use a crockpot liner, which is exactly the same stuff as a roasting bag.


----------



## Bilby (Nov 19, 2007)

My family always cooked the roast ham in it at Christmas as it doesn't need basting and ours wasn't a dressed ham.  Now that I use a glaze on my hams, I don't use it anymore but will still occasionally on other roasted meats. They are definitely excellent at preventing mess and keep the meat nice and moist. They also intensify the flavour cos nothing escapes.  Minimal washing up at the end, and even better, no dirty oven!! I hate cleaning ovens.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Nov 19, 2007)

Not a thing wrong with them for moist heat oven steaming/braising MLB. You can make a pouch out of heavy duty aluminum foil and achieve the same results - however, the bag will not reflect any heat like the foil so there might be a little difference (decrease) in cooking times (a few minutes) ... if I remember right it was about equal to 25ºF per hour - but it's been years since I last used one.


----------



## Rom (Nov 19, 2007)

I had never heard of them before reading about them on this site....
Bilby, where'd you buy yours from??? *hopes he bought it from a shop we have over here*


----------



## Bilby (Nov 19, 2007)

Hmmm, I think you're safe Rom. Pretty sure Sydney has a Coles!!LOL Glad make them. Should be in the aisle where you find Alfoil and GladWrap. Normally on the top shelf. Come in a couple of sizes.  Need to make sure if you use one to put some flour in the bag otherwise they can explode in the oven, which kinda defeats the purpose.

Oh and me's a she!!


----------



## Gossie (Nov 19, 2007)

He bought it in the US   ROFL    j/k


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 19, 2007)

I always use a Reynold's cooking bag for turkey (only brand I have found here). It just doesn't get any easier, and the turkey is perfectly juicy every time! 

 Barbara


----------



## Rom (Nov 19, 2007)

*SLAPS SELF IN THE HEAD* I am so sorry, I have no idea why i thought you were a he :S* SORRY*!!!

how stupid do i feel now!

I now know exactly what the bag is now, must've COMPLETELY forgot about them! or thought this was something different lol - thanks!


----------



## Rom (Nov 19, 2007)

LOL @ Gossie :P


----------



## Bilby (Nov 19, 2007)

Rom said:


> *SLAPS SELF IN THE HEAD* I am so sorry, I have no idea why i thought you were a he :S* SORRY*!!!


No probs!!! Probably the Bil bit of Bilby. Makes me sound blokey.  Whole point of a moniker really init.


----------



## Gossie (Nov 19, 2007)

Bilby said:


> Hmmm, I think you're safe Rom. Pretty sure Sydney has a Coles!!LOL Glad make them. Should be in the aisle where you find Alfoil and GladWrap. Normally on the top shelf. Come in a couple of sizes.  Need to make sure if you use one to put some flour in the bag otherwise they can explode in the oven, which kinda defeats the purpose.
> 
> Oh and me's a she!!



Explode in the oven, WOOHOO, can I watch?     Please please please?  hehe


----------



## Bilby (Nov 19, 2007)

Yeah, sure, I'm all for science experiments - provided of course you come and clean it all up afterwards!!


----------



## Gossie (Nov 19, 2007)

Naw, nevermind, I'm not into cleaning. LOL   

As for the bags, I've used them, I like them.   Clean up is easier afterwards, and I definitely like that.


----------



## Bilby (Nov 19, 2007)

... unless they explode...


----------



## Gossie (Nov 20, 2007)

Exactly!!!   Then DH can clean it up!!!  After he stops laughing!!


----------



## unabashed (Nov 27, 2007)

They work great reduces cooking time and clean up!!


----------

